# The rut



## catfish1998 (Jul 8, 2004)

Did I miss the Rut or what..................I have no clue whats going on.


----------



## riograd09 (May 14, 2008)

Its too warm, if they are rutting it is a very subtle rut (if there is such a thing), at least that's the way I saw it the past 3 days in Hocking county. If we get any cold weather, watch out, because things will get crazy. I shot a buck that responded to a grunt call at 100 yards but other than that he was showing no signs of rutting at all!! And other than that I saw no rutting signs besides some rubs.


----------



## FloridaFishTransplant (Jun 15, 2005)

I think the same thing as it goes for the rut. If it is not "in" it is just begining down here in eastern Morgan county. Thrusday on the stand for 6 hours and it was the first chasing i have seen yet this year. I have several sets of does that still are wondering with there yearlings. I am headed out today after letting the woods quiet down after having some of the neighbors dogs ruin my Friday hunt


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

this one was chasing a doe thur. the 12th.Chased by my blind three times ,shot him on the third pass.Meat in the freezer.


----------



## bgpark1 (Apr 23, 2004)

finally started to see the bruisers roaming... took a shot at a huge 10 and shot low... after busted 30 mins before by the same deer... I went to stand up in my stand and it sqeaked... he eyed me for 2 mins while i tries holding my self together half up on one leg and supporting myself with one arm and holding my xbow out not wanting to have it touch anything... lol. would have been a 30 had not busted me... ended up i tried to force a 45 and shot low... clean miss... hope I see this boy again.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

I was down in muskingum county this weekend and had bucks grunting and chasing does both morning and night. My son was in another stand 1/2 mile away and he had the same thing there. I did see the brut cruising solo but he was 300 yards away. Maybe I will get a shot before the boys get turned loose with guns. All in all I saw 4 different bucks 3 of which were chasing.


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

ITS ON !!! Seen many chasing this past weekend in Noble co. Caldwell area.This morning (4am)saw a buck and doe in a parking lot on Portage and Freedom Rd in North Canton. (Sylvester's rest.) Closest woods about a 1/2mile.These two were lost


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

catfish1998 said:


> Did I miss the Rut or what..................I have no clue whats going on.


Have you spent much time in the woods in the last 2 weeks? If you have, and you did not witness rut activity then you are doing something very wrong. This year's rut activity level has been as classic as it gets. Cold dry weather the first week of November really kicked things off well. This past weekend, the activity level that I saw was great. I havent seen a shooter buck, but I have seen plenty of rut activity.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

its on HOT in some area i hunt and in others theres very little rutting activity going on..............oh yeah i am hunting in Tusc county !!


----------



## James30 (Apr 13, 2004)

I have not been seeing any shooter bucks that last week or so here in Northeast Ohio. My guess is the big bucks are locked down with does and the small bucks are still roaming which is the only thing I have been seeing. 2 Saturdays ago the other kid that hunts my property said he was 4 for 4 rattling in good bucks, a couple 8's and a couple 10's. This past weekend he couldn't get anything to answer him. I will still get out as often as possible hoping one of the big boys will break away and try and find another hot doe and I will be waiting for him. Otherwise during the post rut period, I guess in about a week the movement should pick up again... Need some colder weather to help get em up and moving too.


----------



## fishforfun (Apr 9, 2005)

I agree with James ,I hunted hard 10 days str8 alot of all day sits in portage cty.I am on property where the deer arent bothered or hammered.Finally killed a doe friday there was a basket rack 8pt. with them let him walk.He wasnt interested in the does at all.Then Sat. sat all I saw one brusier 80 yds away walking never responded to a grunt call.Plus these stand sites always use to produce buck sightings and big ones....


----------



## mooreman (Jul 7, 2008)

Has anybody been seeing any rut activity in clearmont county ohio?


----------



## erieflyguy (Dec 6, 2007)

A lot of it's taking place after dark with these warm temps. I've seen all the heavy action in the morning.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I've only been able to go once and that was about two weeks ago. I saw a nice Buck but unfortunately he spotted me first. Seems like each time I plan to go something happens to mess up my plans.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

erieflyguy said:


> A lot of it's taking place after dark with these warm temps. I've seen all the heavy action in the morning.


just read an article in a magazine that said unusually warm weather like we have been having will definitely slow the rutting activity way down !!! seems to me like you said the rutting and chasing IS going on at night !!


----------

